# LBB Update



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Friends,
Just got off the phone with Deb. Bloodwork came back. It's Billy's liver and pancreas. Billy must be on IV immediately for 3 days. Deb has an appointment with Dr. Greek for tomorrow morning, but now, with the blood results and immediate IV, she'll be contacting him as I'm writing this. Not sure if Billy will be going back to the other vet, or not. Please God let Deb be speaking with Dr. Greek now. 

Deb is brokenhearted, yet totally optimistic. As we all will be. Deb said this is fixable. I know this goes without saying, please continue to pray. I asked Deb what she needs. Just prayers. Deb loves us all.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox 
__________________


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for the update! I've been so worried about LBB and all of our sick babies. I will keep LBB in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry - thank you so much for passing on the info you got from Deb. I just can't stop crying worrying about so many of our little loved ones. I just can't believe this. I am praying for LBB and that Dr. Greek will take the best care of him...I know he will. Deb and LBB - you are so loved. :wub::grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Kerry. I will keep praying for LBB.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Praying for sweet LBB and Deb.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update. We will continue to pray.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know. I'm so sorry for LBB and Deb and I will continue to pray that he is completely better soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, it is good that it is fixable. Deb, we have been worried and I hope you know that we love that little fellow so much.......now if we can get the rest of the babies with a fix, then we can relax a little bit!!! This has not been a good January for us. When one hurts, we all hurt!!!! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've read that acute pancreatitis can affect the liver, so perhaps treating the pancreatitis aggressively with IV fluids and antibiotics will turn LBB around soon. 

Sending LBB and Deb lots of cyberhugs and prayers that he has the best outcome! :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kerry thank you for the update. I know everyone has been worried sick over LBB. 

Continued prayers being sent.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the update Kerry, will continue to pray for LLB.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, sweet Kerry, for the update. 

I am having positive thoughts that precious LLB will pull through all of this.
My prayers continue for LLB and Deb.

Deb ... Sending you tons of love.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update, lots of positive thoughts and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Kerry, saying many prayers for LBB.xxxooo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LBB - we are praying for your quick recovery!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks so much Kerry for the update! I've been wanting to call Deb and just haven't been able to.

Praying for sweet LBB and that this can be treated quickly and that the liver will repair itself.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, Kerry. I hope the docs "fix" LBB quickly....sending prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update. As long as its fixable I can relax about this a little bit.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh thank goodness its something treatable! I will pray for LBB that his recovery is quick and the veterinarians will do the right thing for him and quickly.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Kerry for the update, will continue the prayers for LBB. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Get well, sweet Billy. Hang in there, Deb, we're all here for you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Kerry, thanks for the update. I've been thinking of LBB and Deb all day.
LBB is a fighter!!! Will continue to pray for LBB and Deb.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Kerry if the update! LBB and Deb are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Kerry for the update. Many prayers for Deb and LBB and all the strenght and postive thoughts being sent their way.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for the update. Billy remains in my thoughts and prayers as does Deb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- thanks for letting us know how LBB is doing.

Still sending lots of prayers that LBB will soon be well. And, of course, lots of hugs being sent to Deb.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update,Kerry.Sending prayers to LBB and Deb.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

M any prayers for you little LBB :wub: and for you too Deb.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying non stop for lbb , hugs to deb , i have faith that all these prayers will work


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging:come on littleman we all love you Billy, Deb we are praying, make sure and get rest


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi dear friends,
Just got off the phone with Deb. Our baby boy is with Dr. Greek. Our prayers have been answered!!! 

Heavy duty antibiotics intravenously for LBB. I believe Dr. Greek wanted his own x-rays done{I'm so happy about that}. Focusing on liver more so than pancreas. Our LBB is in the best hands possible. Aside from Deb's, of course. 

Deb loves us all and appreciates all we are doing. Poor baby girl is doing ok. 
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank God LBB is in good hands with the good doc. Still sending prayers and love to LBB and Deb. Thanks Kerry.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just cannot believe how many of our fluffs are so sick! Has this happened before? I feel so badly for all of our babies!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update Kerry...it is really disturbing how many of our fluffs are sick right now. God help them all...I find myself worrying about them and looking for updates every day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful, a step closer to getting better, praying for LBB.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are here pulling for you Mr. LBB. Don't let us down! 
Rest well & get better TODAY. hugs


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Continued prayers for LBB and Deb :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying !


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:wub:Just checking in to see about sweet LBB.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good Morning, dear friends. 

Deb just called. LBB's attitude is great, and, he's stabilized. Billy will be on IV for a few more days. Even Deb sounded better today. 

Our prayers are working, guys!!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Kerry.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wonderful news! Keep it up Billy, get some rest Deb. (((hugs)))


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hooray! Great news!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats great great great !


KAG said:


> Good Morning, dear friends.
> 
> Deb just called. LBB's attitude is great, and, he's stabilized. Billy will be on IV for a few more days. Even Deb sounded better today.
> 
> ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I forgot to mention, duh...Billy hasn't thrown anything up at all. Yeah baby!!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

KAG said:


> Good Morning, dear friends.
> 
> Deb just called. LBB's attitude is great, and, he's stabilized. Billy will be on IV for a few more days. Even Deb sounded better today.
> 
> ...


:chili::chili: Great News!!:chili:... come on Billy-Boy keep getting better!! 

Thanks so much Kerry for passing on the news from Deb!! You're a sweetheart!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief that he's stabilized and not throwing up! I feel like a huge weight is off my chest now that it seems all our babies are turning a corner. Can't even begin to imagine how their mommies feel.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear LBB is doing better!!!!Hang in there Deb, he'll be home soon and back to his normal self.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So happy to hear that LBB is doing so much better and not throwing up, what great news!!! :chili::chili: :chili::chili: Hopefully Deb can get some much needed rest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Kerry for the updates. I just love good news. :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am just reading this as I wasn't on for a little while...thank you soooooo much Kerry for the update ... i am really happy to read the last update ... will continue praying for LBB to fully get over this aww please tell Deb next time you speak to her is that I send her my hugs for her and kisses for precious little LBB


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

KAG said:


> Good Morning, dear friends.
> 
> Deb just called. LBB's attitude is great, and, he's stabilized. Billy will be on IV for a few more days. Even Deb sounded better today.
> 
> ...


OMG!!!!!!!!! *THANK YOU LORD*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is like the best thing I've heard in a while!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah,he's improving. Hang in there,we're all praying for you and LBB.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WONDERFUL to hear that he's feeling better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, I just know little Billy boy will be ok. We have all been swamped with sick babies, but our prayers are been heard.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear that he's stabilized. he is in our prayers and thoughts- as well as all the other sick babies!!! xoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's the greatest news!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news, Ker!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi dear Friends,
Deb left me a message, I missed her call because I was at the hospital with Steve. 

Seems Dr. Greek is still doing a lot of testing. Not sure but hopefully Deb can pick up LBB on Friday. Poor Deb was very upset, but, still very optimistic. I lit candles for all of us today. Tomorrow, I will too.

Good night everyone. It's sleepy time for me.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy LBB is improving and with a great vet deb trusts. Prayers for continued improvement for LBB


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Kerry for the update!

Praying for LBB and Deb!!! SEnding positive energy their way.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kerry thank you for your updates on Billy. Our prayers are working for him I'd say. Poor Deb up and down that darn emotional roller coaster. I'm saying lots of prayers for both Billy and Deb.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

praying for Debbie and LBB.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking about LBB and Deb today. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in on Billy boy and Deb


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Deb and LBB. Hugs and get well soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping to hear an improvement w lbb . still praying deb


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey LBB how are you doing today??? Even my DH was asking about you today:wub: Hope all is well with you and Deb. I'll continue to pray for the both of you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Checking to see how LBB is doing today.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

We are checking in too! Love and prayers to LBB ad Deb.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in on LBB! My thoughts and prayers are with you((((Big Hugs))))


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got in from work and wanted to check to see if there has been an update.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on precious LBB too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Friends,
Got a message from Deb. Everything status quo. LBB is holding his own. Deb sounds better today, and she'll know more when test results are back. Not sure when that will be. 

Deb truly appreciates all our love and prayers. We are the best, if I do say so myself!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Kerry.:thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Kerry for the update. I've been praying like crazy for LBB and for poor Deb. I hope she's been able to get some rest, now that LBB is doing better.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:

I know Jops is looking forward to LBB coming home soon and is probably working on his recovery room as we speak. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Continuing to send up prayers for them both! Thanks for the update.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Watching & waiting! :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Kerry for the update! Sending HUGE amounts of positive thoughts and prayers LBB way!!!:heart::heart:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Kerry for keeping us faithfully updated. That is good news and we hope it will continue that way.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Checking in to see if there is more news on LBB & Deb. Thanks for the last update Kerry. I'm glad Deb is doing a bit better. Sending her and LBB love and hugs. Prayers still going strong.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Hi Friends,
> Got a message from Deb. Everything status quo. LBB is holding his own. Deb sounds better today, and she'll know more when test results are back. Not sure when that will be.
> 
> Deb truly appreciates all our love and prayers. We are the best, if I do say so myself!!!
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


Deb and LBB continue to be in my prayers ... and, with lots of love, too. 

Kerry, you are the perfect person to be in touch with Deb. You have a caring and loving heart. And, you can be funny, too ... we need that sometimes. Thank you for being you. (((((((( Kerry )))))))))


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm wondering how LBB is doing. I'm continuing prayers for him and for you Deb.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Kerry for updating us. You are so thoughtful to do this for us

LBB and Deb you continued to be in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

prayers for Billy Boy and you to Deb


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm praying for you Billy and for your Mommy. :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Prayers are being sent for Deb and LBB's recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Billy, please get better really fast! Hugs to you Deb. Hang in there. Tell Dr. Greek that Bogie sends his big wet puppy kisses for helping LBB feel better!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi friends,
As soon as I got off the phone with Marie tonight, Deb called me from Palm Springs. All of LBB's tests and bloodwork came back. A lot of it could be this, let's test for that went on and on until a proper diagnosis came. Billy had a bacterial infection which is totally gone!!! Yeah baby!!! I'm so happy to report that LBB is back to his walking around in circles, doe, de doe doe self. Billy is eating and drinking and has kept everything down. 

Thank you all for your love, support and prayers.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Praise be!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Praise the Lord!!! I am so happy for you Deb!!! What a relief!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update Kerry. Thank God that LBB is doing so much better!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!! I'm doing cartwheels for LBB and Deb! Please pass this message on to him for me... "Now listen, mister. No more trying to hog all the attention by pulling this getting sick stunt! It wasn't funny to scare mommy and all your SM aunties!!!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You made my night, Kerry. I was just thinking of LBB today and a little afraid to see how he was doing. Music to my ears; prayers were heard. Now he just has to put up with Jops. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Hope Deb's getting some rest after all this!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Terrific news Kerry, thanks so much for letting us know. That little boy scared the bajeebies out of all his awnties....we love LBB! I'm so happy to hear good news!:chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh hooray!!!! I was wondering how our little man was doing! So good to hear this.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news!!! thanks Kerry.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief! I was just thinking I need to give Deb a call to check in on Billy since I've not heard anything. Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh thank God! I bet Deb is SO relieved! That's wonderful news! 

LBB, Don't scare us like that anymore! We all love you little guy! Hugs and kisses little man :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kerry, thank you so very much for the update. It is such a relief to know that he is well again. Thank you, Lord, for answered prayers.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033:What wonderful news:aktion033::aktion033: Thanks for updating Kerry!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What fantastic news!!! I'm so happy to hear LBB is doing well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great news , so glad LBB has recovered.:chili::chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Whoopeeeee! Good for LBB! Thanks for the info Kerry.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh I was scared to read the update, but am soooooo glad that LBB is healed! Darnit these little fluffs just scare the bejeezus out of us sometimes, don't they? Thank God!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God, we all love LBB and want him to have a long and healthy life


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what WONDERFUL!! news!! Can't begin to express how happy I am that 'Our LBB" is going to be fine!! :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh thank God!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: Thank you so much for the wonderful update Kerry. I've been checking in for what seems like forever, praying for that boy to be ok. Deb must be dancing. God love you Billy you scared me to death.
:wub::wub::wub::wub::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now reading this and held my breath until I saw the update that LBB was doing better. Bless his heart, he has to get better. :wub:
Lots of hugs and love along with tons of good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPPEEE!!! I'm home ~ :chili: 
Just got back, from Palm Springs, my work schedule is pretty hectic this month. I leave Monday morning for Seattle and Portland, I will be gone all week. Gosh, I only have a day, and a half, with my kids.

LBB is doing great!! You know, Kerry and I, talked about the power of prayer. My prayers were answered. Thank you everyone, for your prayers. Thank you, Edie, for being there for us, and the input. Vet said, without quick action, LBB could very well have died. The thought sickens me to the core.

Oh, you guys, I've been so worried. LBB is my best friend. I can't imagine Casa del Caca without him. 

So, on a lighter note, I was so happy with the test results, I celebrated last night, in Palm Springs. Yup, I drank too much Tequila ~ :chili:

So you go, Little Blind Billy!! I know, you can't see where you're going, but you seem to end up in the right spot. That's all that counts little dude. We're going to keep an "eye" on you, and continue the check-ups. 

I love you, LBB ~ :wub:

Thanks again, everyone!! We love you all so much.

LBB: What's all the "hoopla" about?

Jops: It's about YOU!!

LBB: Yep, I'm pretty cool, huh?

Jops: Nope, you're a dumbass!!

LBB: I love you Jops.

Jops: I love you, too, brother. Now, get out of my face!!

LBB: That's not your face, it's your ass.

Jops: You make me sick.

LBB: Oh, so now it's all about YOU, and YOUR sickness???

Jops: uggggg


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> YIPPEEE!!! I'm home ~ :chili:
> Just got back, from Palm Springs, my work schedule is pretty hectic this month. I leave Monday morning for Seattle and Portland, I will be gone all week. Gosh, I only have a day, and a half, with my kids.
> 
> LBB is doing great!! You know, Kerry and I, talked about the power of prayer. My prayers were answered. Thank you everyone, for your prayers. Thank you, Edie, for being there for us, and the input. Vet said, without quick action, LBB could very well have died. The thought sickens me to the core.
> ...


 Yea, yea the gang's all here!!! Deb so glad you're back. Can't believe you leave again. And Billy, I'm sure you are a sight for sore eyes!:blush: Don't give all of us a scare like that again.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wonderful, wonderful, the gangs all there!!:wub::chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Deb, I am so happy that LBB is doing better. I can't imagine how scared you were for him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's so good to have you back LBB. Now pleeese watch what you get into. No more sickiees for you.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:chili: Yay, LBB!! Keep getting better little man. Hugs to you, Deb.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad to learn the good news. Deb I see your sense of humor has returned. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

Kerry Thank you for all the updates.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Deb, so happy to get a post from you and to hear how well LBB is doing. :chili:You are one busy gal Deb. Now LBB you stop scaring all your awnties like that. :wub:

Rocky: Oh LBB, stop tryin to get all da attenshen! you are a wadies man. Not dat I know what dat means.:huh:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Praying for sweet LBB and Debbie x


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, LBB and Jops at it again! How wonderful! :wub:

Hugs to you, Deb, for your care of these little ones! :grouphug:


----------

